# Intake Manifold & Variety of honeycombs



## snoman701 (Feb 20, 2017)

Is there any point in doing the matrix found on intake manifolds? How about oxygen sensors? Worth saving up and processing (toll)?

I see them all the time in the scrap yard, and my price on the oxygen sensors would be 15 cents a lb. Intakes, depends on carrier metal, likely aluminum breakage, so 0.30 / lb. 

Just not sure if either actually produce metal, and would then be worth toll refining if they do. The yard owner doesn't mess with either, as they'd take forever to accumulate, and he's not sure if he even has a buyer.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't know about intake manifolds, but oxygen sensors do. I don't know how much. Maybe someone else will.

Dave


----------

